# Haunted Eve Halloween Yard Haunt 2021: Devils and Demons



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Our photos from this year's Halloween yard haunt are up on Flickr: Haunted Eve Halloween 2021


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a Devilishly great display. Love the skelly in the burning pile. The lighting adds a finishing touch. Great work


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

VERY Cool!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

An excellent example of how a smaller decorated space can pack a big punch.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Fantastic, that looks amazing!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, everything is so well detailed and you have so much going on in this display. Great wall of skellies. So where did you hand out candy?


----------



## god66671 (Nov 4, 2021)

Very nice lights and the demon and chair prop..on point1


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Greg G said:


> Wow, everything is so well detailed and you have so much going on in this display. Great wall of skellies. So where did you hand out candy?


From behind the barricade on our front porch. We kept the tote full of the candy treat bags right behind the barricade and handed them out as the kids came up the walkway. The barricade was a Halloween 2020 addition and served as a contactless treat serving table, but we actually liked the fact that it allowed us to decorate the entire porch versus putting our porch standing mannequin way back in the corner so that we could open the front storm door for trick-or-treaters, which also would create a bottleneck when a group of kids came right up to the door. It just ended up making things easier for us.


----------



## Hallowed31 (7 mo ago)

hauntedeve said:


> Our photos from this year's Halloween yard haunt are up on Flickr: Haunted Eve Halloween 2021


Whoa


----------

